# Need help buying graphic card in 5k range urgent



## anikesh (Jan 13, 2012)

Hello

My configuration is Intel Core i5-2400 (3.10 Ghz), 2GB RAM, 20" LED monitor.
I want to buy a graphic card around 5k to play mission games like COD MW2, Battlefield 3.

Please suggest a good graphic card soon.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 13, 2012)

What PSU or SMPS do you have? Mention the Manufacturer name, Power rating and model number as exact as possible.

At a budget of 5K, HD 6670 1GB GDDR5 around 5.2/5.3K is the best choice. But 1st thing 1st....let us know the PSU first.


----------



## anikesh (Jan 27, 2012)

Any online site to buy HD 6770 in affordable price


----------



## Cilus (Jan 28, 2012)

Check Here: MSI R6670-MD1GD5 Graphic Card


----------



## topgear (Jan 28, 2012)

^^ he has asked for HD6770 

@ OP - get this but first tell us what PSu you have
SAPPHIRE 100338L Radeon HD 6770 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Graphic Card


----------



## anikesh (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello my cabinet is * iball i8181* cabinet

May I know its PSU rating and necessary PSU required for HD 6670 / HD 6770 / GT 440 GPU


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 31, 2012)

get FSP Saga II 500W. or Corsair CX430W V2. the former one should cost 2-2.2k & the later one will cost ~200 more but carries 3yr warranty whereas FSP offers 2yr warranty.


----------



## ashish21099 (Jan 31, 2012)

anikesh said:


> Hello my cabinet is * iball i8181* cabinet
> 
> May I know its PSU rating and necessary PSU required for HD 6670 / HD 6770 / GT 440 GPU



iball doesnt give good quality psu with their cabinets. So you definitely need to change your psu.
For 6670/gt440 you can do with FSP 350w or Gigabyte 380w. However for 6770 you will require atleast Corsair CX430v2.


----------



## topgear (Jan 31, 2012)

anikesh said:


> Hello my cabinet is * iball i8181* cabinet
> 
> May I know its PSU rating and necessary PSU required for HD 6670 / HD 6770 / GT 440 GPU



your cabinet comes with iBall LPE/LPS 223-400 (250 W) power supply which is not enough to run any 5k gfx card - so you better take a look at Sams suggestion


----------



## macho84 (Feb 2, 2012)

I have one used card working fine if you need it i can give it at that rate. HD 5770.


----------



## anikesh (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello

I want to know which one would be better......

SAPPHIRE HD 6770 1GB GDDR5 - Rs. 6656
HIS HD 6770 1GB GDDR5 - Rs. 7,344
MSi HD 6770 1GB GDDR5 - ₨ 7,107.00

Plz help me to chose the right one.......

Thanks.


----------



## nx112 (Feb 28, 2012)

All are good.Buy one which fits in your budget.


----------



## dibya_kol (Feb 29, 2012)

anikesh said:


> Hello
> 
> I want to know which one would be better......
> 
> ...



Pick up anyone, which suits u. But as all suggested early, u need a good psu first. 6770 need a 6 pin power connector to run. Don't take risks. If u were unlucky, ur psu might gift u a nice red paperweight for ur desk. Good luck ..


----------



## topgear (Feb 29, 2012)

SAPPHIRE HD 6770 1GB GDDR5 - Rs. 6656 - 2 yrs warranty
HIS HD 6770 1GB GDDR5 - Rs. 7,344 - 3 yrs warranty
MSi HD 6770 1GB GDDR5 - ₨ 7,107.00 - 3 yrs warranty

Quality wise they all are good but it would be best if you can get R6770 Twin Frozr II/OC


----------



## dibya_kol (Feb 29, 2012)

topgear said:


> SAPPHIRE HD 6770 1GB GDDR5 - Rs. 6656 - 2 yrs warranty
> HIS HD 6770 1GB GDDR5 - Rs. 7,344 - 3 yrs warranty
> MSi HD 6770 1GB GDDR5 - ₨ 7,107.00 - 3 yrs warranty
> 
> Quality wise they all are good but it would be best if you can get R6770 Twin Frozr II/OC



Another vote for Twin Frozer II/OC.


----------

